# No Internet Connection with Linksys E2500



## grizzlysaurus (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello. A couple days ago, our Linksys E2500 router accidentally got unplugged. Since then, the internet has been working extremely poorly (a lot of latency issues plus random disconnects), so yesterday we tried soft resetting the router. This backfired immensely as now the network no longer exists and we can't access either the router or the internet through the router.

If we have an ethernet cable go from the modem directly into a computer, the internet works fine (which is how I'm posting). But if we hook the modem up to the router and then another cable from the router into a computer, we get nothing. We can't even see the router.

We've tried unplugging the modem and router and then plugging them back in, unplugging just the modem, and unplugging just the router to try to get it back working but that didn't work. We then tried holding down the reset button on the bottom of the router for fifteen seconds then unplugging the modem and router, holding down the reset button with the modem already disconnected then unplugging the router and plugging the modem back in then the router, and holding down the reset button with the modem already disconnected then plugging the router back in then the modem. And then we tried each of these things while waiting a minute before plugging everything back in. Nothing's worked. And everything we've googled to find out how to hard reset the router either says to do something I've already listed or requires using the router's configuration page, which we can't access (supposed to be 192.168.1.1, but nothing comes up when I enter that into my browser since we can't connect to the router).

We tried calling Linksys support; however, they said it will cost $30 for them to help fix the router since they apparently can only help you for free one time. We're willing to fork over that money (since it's cheaper than a new router) but we want to exhaust all other options first. If anyone knows anyway to help us, we would be incredibly grateful. Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Who is your ISP? ARe you trying to connect wireless or with ethernet cable.

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

With the Router connected to the Modem and one pc connected to the router with an ethernet cable, First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## grizzlysaurus (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the response.

Our ISP is Charter. We're trying to be able to connect to our router wireless, but cannot connect to it with an ethernet cable either.

I powercycled everything and was unable to connect to the internet.

I then removed all stored wireless networks.

I tried to do the IPCONFIG /ALL thing but the window that opened up only stayed open for a fraction of a second, not long enough for me to be able to copy/paste the message. I tried it plugged into the router (though I still can't connect to the router) and I tried it plugged into the modem. Did I do something wrong? I went Start, searched for Run, clicked the program that came up, typed in IPCONFIG /ALL, then the window showed up and quickly closed.

I've also attached the screenshot. Let me know if it worked/was what you were looking for.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

with the pc connected to the router, Click on Start . . Run . . *type CMD *

At the > prompt type type the following command: IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Which of those accesspoints is yours . . none have a very strong signal


----------



## grizzlysaurus (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok here is the thing with me connected to the router.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Max> IPCONFIG /ALL
> ...


And this is ethernet from modem directly into my computer.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Max> IPCONFIG /ALL
> ...


And none of the access points are ours. Our router stopped making its network the first time we turned it off and on and hasn't since. Even plugged directly into the router (with the router plugged into the modem) you can't get internet from the router. The only way we can get internet right now is by plugging our computers directly into the modem. You know how computers light up near the ethernet port when there is a successful connection? When I plug into the router (cable from one of the LAN ports into my computer and with the cable from the modem going into the internet port on the router), it doesn't light up. And I know I'm using an ethernet cable that works.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like the router has failed . . Probably best to get a new one


----------



## grizzlysaurus (Jul 16, 2012)

Sad for us. Thanks for responding and trying to help though!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's a bummer . . but everything points to failure. Be sure to get a good router with all those others there will be interference . . Netgear and dLink are my favorites


----------



## grizzlysaurus (Jul 16, 2012)

How is their customer support? Because Linksys apparently only helps you once before you have to pay them.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I've never had to use their support . . come back here if you need help with something:grin::grin:


----------



## grizzlysaurus (Jul 16, 2012)

For anyone who ends up here by googling a similar problem, Linksys confirmed that our router was broken and is sending us a free new one and we didn't have to pay for them to help us over the phone (since they couldn't because it was actually broken).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great! ! Let us know how it goes


----------



## ThatKidAli (Nov 3, 2012)

How long did it take for them to send you a new one and receive it? I have the same exact problem right now... :angry: :banghead: :sad:


----------



## ImJerm (Feb 10, 2013)

It's not that the router is broken. I've had this router for about 2 years and constantly have problems with it like this. It's within the settings and that this router is just crap. Previous times it has stopped working then worked all on its on or like in this case and what is happening to me right now it doesn't connect at all even after resetting the router to factory settings. I'd suggest getting another kind of router because even with a new linksys e2500 you will eventually run into the same problem in the future.


----------

